# GRRRRR!!!



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Well wouldn't you know it, Sleet and cold here in central Alabama. Thought the groundhog said early spring!! Oh, guess he did not mean the first day after his prediction:laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: GRRRRR!!!

he was reading Al Gore book on Global Warming,,, Nash it is cold her also 38 now


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: GRRRRR!!!

Oh well, nothing wrong with sitting inside and eating parched peanuts and filling the forum full of non rv things :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: GRRRRR!!!

Oh, I just noticed that the old guy has surpassed his previous posting record and went all the way to 5000 posts!

... and still going!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: GRRRRR!!!

and 4999 are wortless :laugh:   I'll let Tex find the good one!!! :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: GRRRRR!!!

Well, I need something to read during my hibernation period.  I am certainly NOT going outdoors. :bleh:


----------



## dfedora (Feb 5, 2011)

RE: GRRRRR!!!



This year I wish I was down south . I'm calling UNCLE snow in Boston over 70" so far.
 I've had over 80" south of Boston with no melting so far . Had to clear roofs twice  pitched roof but 160 yr old house and 3 out buildings with 4 feet of snow with rain called for tooooo much.  Sides of walks and drivway too high snowblower can't throw up over the banks any more. 
         Just got a oil delivery yesterday they are getting $3.75/gal x 200gals  OUCH !!!!  and that good for 25 days..


Sure hope that ground hog knows something I don't know


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: GRRRRR!!!

well Dick, sorry to hear that, but like I tell of my northern friends, you had all summer to move south :laugh: . So once you dig out this summer move on down to FL. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: GRRRRR!!!

Hollis, if many more move to Flordia it's going to tilt the USA!!!    I have already had to tie a rope on me to keep from sliding that way :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: GRRRRR!!!

wow I know I heard  Sen. Johnson say that GUAM would tilt over if anymore people went there. BTW he is a black SEN from GA. who knew we had so many smart blacks here in GA. :laugh: Must be very easy to get elected here in some counties.


----------



## dfedora (Feb 6, 2011)

RE: GRRRRR!!!


I guess there is bright side for that much snow. I don't have to worry about  mowing the grass till june or july.   I'm glad I left the rv in the drivway after the last trip late november always good to have the generator handy if needed for emergency's without  600 ft extension cords which is tooo long of a run.
        Florida is too hot and humid for me except in maybe January & Febuary. I was planning a trip down during those months, but with another grandson on the way needed to help my son finish up his construction projects before due date. Besides didn't I hear in the news that the north pole had shifted a little already


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Re: GRRRRR!!!

2 days of rain now we have a big bright object in the sky, someone told me it was the sun :laugh:  no clouds in the sky just a beautiful day here in GA


----------



## brodavid (Feb 6, 2011)

Re: GRRRRR!!!

enjoy it Hollis


----------



## LEN (Feb 6, 2011)

Re: GRRRRR!!!

Come on out the the west. We were out at 8:00 this morning sunning in shorts and shirts, well one of us with a shirt on. Will be 80 or so today for the super bowl pizza and beer. At Anza Borrego State Park area for another two days then on to Yuma for a week or better.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Feb 6, 2011)

Re: GRRRRR!!!

I am glad you cleared that up Len.  First I was thinking you were in Olympia and I know it is not 80.    

Sounds like you are having a great time.  

When you are bored would you mind telling me what all you had to have done to your radiator, please.  I have to have something done to mine also.


----------

